# No fishing in Yorktown



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks to the actions of one individual, you are no longer allowed to fish on any of the rocks in Yorktown.Tresspassing tickets will be written from here on out. Another fishing spot bites the dust.

Why does it seem that the group as a whole always gets punished for the actions of one a-hole?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

WTF over?  What happened?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

It's getting progressively sadder that this is becoming "par for the course".


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Thanks to the actions of one individual, you are no longer allowed to fish on any of the rocks in Yorktown.Tresspassing tickets will be written from here on out. Another fishing spot bites the dust.
> 
> Why does it seem that the group as a whole always gets punished for the actions of one a-hole?


Its socialism. Welcome to the communistwealth of Va. My taxes built a tourist trap that I can't fish.....nice. 

Keep voting Bluestate socialist! Lets make everything equal...equally cruddy.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dr. Bubba said:


> It's getting progressively sadder that this is becoming "par for the course".


QFT. This sucks, because that was my night time spot in December. ON the flip side of that coin, the signs have been up for a while, and they (police) have been looking the other way. It was just a matter of time until someone screwed it up for all of us.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

is that just at the beach, or everywhere. what about on the parkway (I.F.C.)? that's bull!#%@!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ymmij said:


> is that just at the beach, or everywhere. what about on the parkway (I.F.C.)? that's bull!#%@!!!


Just the rocks in Yorktown that I know of. But if people don't shape up the Parkway could be next.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

basstardo said:


> WTF over?  What happened?


Call me.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll give you a ring when I get home from the wife's phone. My cell is all jacked up.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

virginia boy 1 said:


> Its socialism. Welcome to the communistwealth of Va. My taxes built a tourist trap that I can't fish.....nice.
> 
> Keep voting Bluestate socialist! Lets make everything equal...equally cruddy.


Wake up and smell the coffee buddy. This aint a blue or red issue as this is happening all over the country. Devolpement is outta control and is costing us locations to fish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Cdog said:


> Wake up and smell the coffee buddy. This aint a blue or red issue as this is happening all over the country. Devolpement is outta control and is costing us locations to fish.


Indeed,
and, in addition, those that "live there", therefore it's only for them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Wake up and smell the coffee buddy. This aint a blue or red issue as this is happening all over the country. Devolpement is outta control and is costing us locations to fish.


This is true.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Call me.


What happened?! please share! no reason why we all can't know!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dangsy said:


> What happened?! please share! no reason why we all can't know!


As Clay stated...due to the disrespect and the wanton acts of 1 individual...a prime spot will be monitered and tickets / citations will be issued if any deviation of the rules and regulations occur. ~NO FISHING ON THE JETTY`


This is a prime exacmple of how 1 bad apple spoils the bunch. Is 1 lure worth expulsion?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dangsy said:


> What happened?! please share! no reason why we all can't know!


The what really doesn't matter, whats done is done. I intended the post to alert my friends, members and lurkers as too what happened so no one gets a ticket. I was still steamed and worded my post a lot stronger than I should have.

Bottom line, we lost another spot so the search for viable, legal fishing spots continues.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

i think your right c dog about fishing spots dissapering,its a disgrace,its been happening ever since i was a kid,one spot after another,pretty soon they will tax the air you breath,you can sit there and really belive this all happened because of one individual,but i think its because the masses of individuals,and they used one idiots actoins as an example.im just a jerk at one end of the fishing line waiting for a jerk on the other end.theres to many of ya out there that is the probelem,why do you think i fish the graveyard shift now?


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

Cdog said:


> The what really doesn't matter, whats done is done. I intended the post to alert my friends, members and lurkers as too what happened so no one gets a ticket. I was still steamed and worded my post a lot stronger than I should have.
> 
> Bottom line, we lost another spot so the search for viable, legal fishing spots continues.


I feel like it does matter, people will look at this post and just say, "oh darn, another spot lost" yet what's to keep someone from making the same mistake over again? 

maybe the one lurker you're talking about might see the post and say to themselves, "oh crap that was me, I won't be doing that again"


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Well,its not surprising. When I see how some of the spots get left like pig-pens(not meaning to insult our porky buddies)), I wonder what kind of upbringin' some people have or what they could be thinking....disgusting!....the R


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Ian, regardless of how many people are fishin', it should never stop you from teaching another youngster to fish. We are not elitist's(sp.?) Someone climbing a fence with spikes on it is an idioit, not to be confused with an aspiring angler.
Wish'd I lived closer to the salt, I'd be fishing the graveyard shift too. More fish available...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dangsy said:


> I feel like it does matter, people will look at this post and just say, "oh darn, another spot lost" yet what's to keep someone from making the same mistake over again?
> 
> maybe the one lurker you're talking about might see the post and say to themselves, "oh crap that was me, I won't be doing that again"


I understand your sentiment, but I think it's a lost cause. Some people just don't care. I heard what went down, and it was a blatant case of someone's stupidity ruining it for us all. Fact is, the more people break the rules, the more access we're going to lose. Plain and simple. The R has a good point too. Some of the folks that fished around there were pigs. Lure packags all over the ground, drink bottles, and other general trash. Same deal on the parkway along the creeks. Eventually, the National Park Service is just going to close it off.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Kinda off subject a hair, but there will always be mores rules put in place as society gets bigger. Systems exist to promote themselves. More rules to break , more efforts required to police(read more police) those rules and an easy way for whichever society to instill fear in it's populace that things are out of control and need more rules and enforcers to "allow" it's populace stay safe.
It's the greed in people that causes the problems. Time to slap some greedy peeps about the head, not call the cops on 'em. Calling the police generally causes more problems in non life threatening situations like this.
Sucks to have lost the closest striper place to home. Even if I had never actually caught one there...


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I drove by there Saturday night around 9:30 p.m. or so and noticed the man pulling out of there. 

Ben


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Ian, regardless of how many people are fishin', it should never stop you from teaching another youngster to fish. We are not elitist's(sp.?) Someone climbing a fence with spikes on it is an idioit, not to be confused with an aspiring angler.
> Wish'd I lived closer to the salt, I'd be fishing the graveyard shift too. More fish available...


Wow, I guess I got my answer, climbing the fence with spikes is a blatant disregard for the rules...

I was planning to fish there tonight is why I was asking...I wonder if fishing off the fishing pier or from the sand will be ok...sucks that one person could ruin it all for us.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The pier is good to go, as is the sand. I'd tread lightly though, especially around the Waterman's museum, since there are posted signs about it being a private beach.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree that what happened isnt fair in any case,as you see one persons stupidity can cause quite an impact.Where does the fingerpointing start and end(the idiot,there will always be more, and accidents will happen,(the angler,we all do are part to keep the place clean but it still looks like a dump.(the state),their in are favor cause we give em lots of money,we pay for fishing licences,and any kind of fine they can think of(million dollar industry)but they still strip out any good fishing spot that is accesible by foot or vehicle,give boaters more rights to fish an area rather than a wader fisherman,(lessners)the funny thing was that the boaters were breaking the law more than the wader fisherman,the money goes were?.. new trash can in a park?they should have alot of extra$$$$.its all politics,we are very small compared to the coorparate giants who causing this.like basstardo said its a lost cause.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

they still wont build me a concrete pier that goes a mile out in the ocean,with a t on the end,preferably sandbride.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ian, you are correct.If this was the first occasion of someone doing it,it would not have led to this result.The guy yesterday was not the reason so much as the straw that broke the camels back. In the end the result is the same. Anglers getting kicked out.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

anybody want to come canoe with me, we could anchor up 10ft off of the rocks. I don't think that they could bother us then.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> anybody want to come canoe with me, we could anchor up 10ft off of the rocks. I don't think that they could bother us then.


I was thinking of doing the same with my kayak, when were you thinking of going?


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

dangsy said:


> I was thinking of doing the same with my kayak, when were you thinking of going?


tonite, if I could find someone with a pickup truck to go with me. My wife had a cow when I told her I was going to put the canoe on the top of her Pathfinder, and my Jetta just aint made for a canoe. If you got a truck and wanna come along, we could go in the canoe. It's gotta be drier than a Yak.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> tonite, if I could find someone with a pickup truck to go with me. My wife had a cow when I told her I was going to put the canoe on the top of her Pathfinder, and my Jetta just aint made for a canoe. If you got a truck and wanna come along, we could go in the canoe. It's gotta be drier than a Yak.



Ahh, darn I only have a tiny civic coupe. I don't have my yak with me right now also (gonna get it on thanksgiving), I guess I'll try and cast from the beach. I was hoping to get some rockfish for the thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

dangsy said:


> Ahh, darn I only have a tiny civic coupe. I don't have my yak with me right now also (gonna get it on thanksgiving), I guess I'll try and cast from the beach. I was hoping to get some rockfish for the thanksgiving dinner!


screw it, the wife can deal with the canoe on top of her Pathfinder. What time you want to go?


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> screw it, the wife can deal with the canoe on top of her Pathfinder. What time you want to go?



Nice! I live in Richmond so it takes me about an hour to get over there. I can leave Richmond any time after 10pm. I have to be back in Richmond by around 7-8ish so I'll need to leave at about 6am ish. I'll send ya a PM


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

That's the way to take charge Va-Boy....you show her!!!!....the R


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> That's the way to take charge Va-Boy....you show her!!!!....the R


yeah!......well, until i lost my job, I was making the payment, so she can deal with it!

SWMBO is from north jersey, so as long as it doesn't come to blows, it's comsidered just polite conversation.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

I just checked the weather on weather.com, will the 10-20mph winds be an issue? Never been on a canoe before!


----------



## fishing forrest (Nov 9, 2008)

I was out there last night in my kayak. Live right down the street from the beach and have been doing it for years. I park underneath the bridge, unload and park my jeep across the street. Never had any problems, even in the dead of summer. Of course there is also the public launch over on the Glouscester side underneath the bridge. As I came in last night around 10pm one guy pulled up and was heading for the jetty to fish. As the water gets cooler, more and more fish will show up there. My best months have been January, February. Also, last night the Coast Guard was doing training out there and they pulled up along side and we talked fishing for a good half hour. One of the guys also does kayak fishing. You guys are right, though, about the lack of fishing places in this area. Sad, but like the saying goes, "They can have my rods when they pry me dead fingers from around them!" Forrest


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

did you catch anything, forrest?


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

dangsy said:


> I just checked the weather on weather.com, will the 10-20mph winds be an issue? Never been on a canoe before!


no, because we're just gonnause it as a floating dock. not really rowing anywhere.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Forrest I think might have seen you out there a couple weeks back. A buddy and I were in a 17' CC drifting that side for a bit. There were a couple cats in kayaks there.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

We did pretty well last nite from the canoe, but you'll get yelled at if you fish from shore. also, I wouldn't put a powerboat up in there, as they would prolly yell at you for that, too.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> We did pretty well last nite from the canoe, but you'll get yelled at if you fish from shore. also, I wouldn't put a powerboat up in there, as they would prolly yell at you for that, too.


Yep, it was fun for my first time in a canoe, thanks for having me out Tory!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dangsy said:


> Yep, it was fun for my first time in a canoe, thanks for having me out Tory!



catch anything?


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

*yORKTOWN*

Yeah, we did OK.


----------



## dangsy (Jan 7, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> catch anything?


Yea, we got the skunk off early but when the tide started to change the fishing basically shut off =(


----------



## fishing forrest (Nov 9, 2008)

basstardo said:


> Forrest I think might have seen you out there a couple weeks back. A buddy and I were in a 17' CC drifting that side for a bit. There were a couple cats in kayaks there.


May have been. Sometimes I take my daughter out there with me. As far as the other night, stripers early but as soon as the tide stops moving they shut down. Forrest


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Ever since they built RiverWalk Landing I figured fishing was going to be stopped along the water front. I wonder how much tourism has to do with it.
I think everyone should contact the York county supervisors and see what they have to say. It would be interesting to hear them back paddle and give some lame excuses. If it is trash then they should fine the person throwing it out or leaving it. They don't close down highways because of the trash.
I really feel York county is to controlled by the goody tu shoes. 
York county could set up many fishing area's up at yorktown and it would bring in money and tourist but it has to be done right and they will not do it.
It really is sad. I planned on fishing up there this coming spring but I see it will not happen now.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I got a little confused when this thread went WAY off topic. As I see it we need to do a better job of policing ourselves. Your buddy screws up, hes still wrong. "They" will use every excuse to to keep us away. I my experience the tourons like us if we seem approachable. If the place is full of trash, is it a fisherman thats doing the trashing? I take a bag for trash wherever I go, but I don't want to spend an hour cleaning up after someone else. I've lost so many beach access sites I can;t count them all. Some for this type of reason, some for the "homeowner" chit, some for no reason I can fathom. Access is being lost, be it PIERS, SURF, LAKES, Creeks,Etc. Now, can we stop it, or is it too late.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

sorry to get off topic, but we basically vented, then made the best of the situation. No fishing from land means more fishing from canoe/yak.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

virginia boy 1 said:


> It's gotta be drier than a Yak.


 til you flip


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

The approach fisherman should take is, Fine the offender and let the others fish. Stopping fishing is wrong. We pay taxes in the county and we should be able to fish. If there is a problem then they should keep someone there to fine people for breaking the law. Simple as that. This tells me the county is to lazy to enforce the law and just puts up a sign that says NO Fishing.
The county needs to do the job. Just because someone speeds and gets a ticket they don't shut down the highways.
Sounds like Government stupidity to me.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

I concur with reelfishin. 

Also, we have a few months to figure out something, because the bite is dead at Riverwalk.


----------

